# SOME WORK IVE BEEN DOING



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*Artz Kustoms..........SOME OF THE WORK I DONE...IM TRYING TO COME UP IN THE GAME AND GOT MORE SUPRISES BUSTING OUT SOOOON... I CAN DO LIL BIT OF EVERYTHING LIKE FROM PAINTING, PATTERNS from FADES, WATER DROPS,FAN TO FINGER PRINT, AND A LIL LEAF AND STRIPE....IF YOU NEED WORK DONE, JUST PM ME AND ILL GIVE YOU A DESENT PRICE THAT WE CAN WORK WITH....IM LOCATED IN THE I.E DURING THE WEEK AND IN FRESNO ON WEEKENDS...THANKS..ART*


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Lookin good homie..might have to hit you up in a few....!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

looking good. but, i hate you


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice work homie...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks guys...and danny...you blow...lol


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Real good work homie.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks..gotta post more of my work up


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up Spanks you gunna be in Fresno this weekend there's a show finally here lol...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> Was up Spanks you gunna be in Fresno this weekend there's a show finally here lol...


yea im here till sunday


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Some more work im doing


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Some more work im doing
> View attachment 481131
> 
> 
> View attachment 481132


DAMN NICE WORK!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*THANKS BRO.....IF ANYBODY NEEDS WORK DONE...HIT ME UP......*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> ttt


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=481458&stc=1&d=1337278896


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks bro..got some more coming


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Top the toppppp


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Put a pic of Carlos rims... The trike from USO... Ur roof ... Ur continental kit... Steal the pic of my bike on our topic


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

nahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

How Much To Spray My Frame Fenders && Top Of Box ?

I Want Frame && Box Candy Blue
&& Fenders Silver


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Pm me and ill price you buddy


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hit thise homeboy up his working on my frame nd I know his gonna get down sick..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

thats right... got some heavy hitters busting out......be on the look out


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> thats right... got some heavy hitters busting out......be on the look out


Hell yeah homie get'em


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

taking appointments


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Heavy hitter out of the big I.E....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Flaked out cup holder


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

16 inch girls Schwinn


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wad up homie Tlk to u about a frame with ur homie jr lmk wen u can do it n price


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Which on the pixie?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Which on the pixie?


Yea needs new paint n grffix


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ill pm you a price


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Ill pm you a price


Pm me bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Ill pm you a price


Thnx bro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

You LF nd furby take it from me his a good guy to deal with his doing my frame rigth now he put a pic of it in here already so hit him up fuck all thise pm me shit get straigth to the point nd wen his done you wont be disapointed trust me...NO DISRESPECT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Heavy hitter out of the big I.E....
> View attachment 496956


Hell yeah baby thats wat am talking about...TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> You LF nd furby take it from me his a good guy to deal with his doing my frame rigth now he put a pic of it in here already so hit him up fuck all thise pm me shit get straigth to the point nd wen his done you wont be disapointed trust me...NO DISRESPECT


Orale gracias homier dd my frame before it was mine 
N is for a fact redoin it again


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale gracias homier dd my frame before it was mine
> N is for a fact redoin it again


Thats rigth homie...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Thats rigth homie...


Yea will hopefully bust it out with a new look by Torres empire super show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Check it out..... Artskustomz.weebly.com


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Check it out..... Artskustomz.weebly.com


Sick page homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks...gotta put more resent pics up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Thanks...gotta put more resent pics up


Wen u do mine u can post da too u shud put some of jayars pix


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

On here or my website?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Another happy customer


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

20 incher busting out


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Some nice fades


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Anothef happy customer
> View attachment 501202


Deaammmn rigth I am homie grasiass...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

here u go Jose...but gonna add a lil more


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dont forget to check it out

* ArtsKustomz.weebly.com*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## stroller (Jun 20, 2011)

TTT artz kustoms


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Gonna have a booth set up at the leigon bike show to show off work...


----------



## stroller (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> Gonna have a booth set up at the leigon bike show to show off work...


Coo


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Meh


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Gonna have a booth set up at the leigon bike show to show off work...


Are u gna have t shirts?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Lil booty shorts for u chuck..lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooh la la.....cochino


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Yoshinoya (Jun 17, 2012)

Geeeyuh


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Yoshinoya said:


> Geeeyuh


yummmy..lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

some of that candy leafing


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 505214
> 
> some of that candy leafing


Sickk homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Wait till urs


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Wait till urs


Can't wait homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Wanna say big thanks the bike clubs that let me work on their bikes and other projects...... Thanks... And more stuff busting out this summer...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up dawgg


Lil Spanks said:


> Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Nuttin...designing some work on paper..couldnt sleep


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orale sick sickk


Lil Spanks said:


> Nuttin...designing some work on paper..couldnt sleep


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

More pix....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Homie how's my frame n fenders comin along


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Well be hangin out tomarow at the oc carshow in anaheim


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 510534


Sick homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 510536


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Puro custom work....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Now taking appoiments if u want ur bike ready for super show....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Cusssstttommmeeeeerrrfrr


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

U know ot


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

FULL FLAKE..ITLL BE THERE SUNDAY ATTHE LEGIONS SHOW...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

More pics loco...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any progress


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

WHATS UP ART DONT 4 GET IM GONA CALL U TOMORROW SEE IF I CAN TAKE U MY PARTS ON SATURDAY!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any word on this guy


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

More work


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I got a bike for you to paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 554155


Did these make it to the show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Did these make it to the show?


Me and him talked its cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Me and him talked its cool


Coo


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Siiiiiii


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MEH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Shhhhuuuuuuuppppppeeeeerrrrrr duuuuuupppppppeeeeerrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Street or full?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Fullllll


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Fullllll


U said it!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> U said it!!!


isnt it past your bed time..lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

engrave frame a customer bought over to stripe and leaf


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> isnt it past your bed time..lol


Hahaha....I was drawing up some ideas...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hahaha....I was drawing up some ideas...


Liiieeesss...looking at porn huh..lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Liiieeesss...looking at porn huh..lol


No seas cochino....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

looking good out there


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> looking good out there


Display not even done.getting new parts nd a cuple murals here and ther hitting vegas hard next year homie.


----------

